# Prof Darshan Singh Sends Letter To Akal Takht, Claiming Innocence



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 7, 2010)

source: http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/22430/38/

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Prof Darshan Singh *
*sends letter to Akal Takht, *
*claiming innocense* 


</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right></TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="70%" colSpan=2 align=left>SATINDER BAINS </TD></TR><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>Thursday, 07 January 2010 


</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2><SCRIPT language=javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-0261932740446176";google_alternate_ad_url = "http://www.punjabnewsline.com/mambots/content/google_adsense_script.html";google_ad_width = 336; google_ad_height = 280; google_ad_format = "336x280_as"; google_ad_channel = "1066751476"; google_ad_type = "image"; google_color_border = "FFFF88"; google_color_bg = "FFFFCC"; google_color_link = "000066"; google_color_url = "222222"; google_color_text = "222222"; //--> </SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=javascript src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("ads_core.google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT><!-- end of google ads -->
*AMRITSAR*: Prof Darshan Singh former Akal Takht Jathedar who is facing wrath of Akal Takht on Thursday through mailed a letter to Akal Takht claiming that he is innocent and alleged that the persons occupying Akal Takht seat had polluted mind and ill motives against him.

In letter addressed to Akal Takht, Prof Darshan Singh said that to obey the order of Takht he had appeared before 'you' on December 5. However on reaching at the takht he realised that certain persons guilty of Sikh maryada who are occupying the holy seat were trying to appease their political master and they have no respect for the Akal Takht. They are misusing the name of Akal Takht.

Prof Darshan Singh said that in a naked lie, the Jathedar has told the Sikh nation they were waiting for Prof Darshan Singh but he didn't appear before them. They cited this reason to declare him Tankhayia. He said that on December 5 he appeared before Akal Takht as a humble Sikh and submitted his clarification on the controversy over Dasam Granth.

Prof Darshan Singh wrote that he had got strength from Akal Takht that I shall not bow to falsehood and decided not to recognise the letter written to him by Jathedars. He wondered that how long such sinful people would countinue to occupy the high temporal seat of Sikhs.

He said that he is born Sikh and would die as Sikh and nobody can snatch from him the right to be Sikh.He said that he and lakhs of Sikhs in the world are now waiting to evacuate Akal Takht from 'Massa Ranghars' occupying the high seat. He said that we are waiting to feel the freedom.



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<SCRIPT src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/test_domain.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/render_ads.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/test_domain.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/render_ads.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/test_domain.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/render_ads.js"></SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</SCRIPT>


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jan 7, 2010)

This is the right answer to these so called Jathedars. May Akalpurakh give enough strength to Proff Sahib to bear all this non sense.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 7, 2010)

It really is the only answer he can give. John Milton said, An innocent man hath no defense. And this is a travesty. Why be part of it?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 8, 2010)

He is NOT "claiming" innocence..He is INNOCENT.Period.

Here is the REAL PICTURE of those who found him "guilty".....from the  Times of India....

1. Iqbal Singh declared Prof Darshan Singh Mahan Dokhi..great guilty/anti-Panth..enemy of the Panth..and EXCOMMUNICATED him...

2. When the other Four Jathedars in Punjab refused to go laong..Iqbal Singh then DECLARED Joginder Vedanti, and the others GUILTY as well..and Mahan Dokhis...

3. When Iqbal Singh wasnt INVITED..he took the initiative to come UNINVITED to Akal Takhat...a Lowly SGPC Guard PHYSICALLY PUSHED HIM OFF the STEPS of Akal Takhat and blocked his way...He then went away...declaring his Takhat was more SUPREME than Akal takhat any day..blah blah blah...

4. ALL the ABOVE edicts by Iqbal singh have NOT been Rescinded/withdrawn...so how could eh then SIT along with those Mahan Dokhis to listen against a person he already declared Mahan Dokhi long ago....

ALL a PARODY..or Comedy of Errors..but no one is laughing....How can anyone respect such ....self contradictory types....

*Is Sikh clergy following maryada? *
Giani Iqbal Singh contradicts stand on own edict 

IP Singh / TNN
Jalandhar: Every time the Sikh clergy decides an important issue pertaining to the community or the individuals, it invokes “maryada” for issuing directions or to justify its decisions, But the moot point doing rounds in Sikh circles is whether the clergy itself is following its footsteps as paradoxes glare in its face as far as its working is concerned?
  The most recent and glaring contradiction is that Takht Patna Sahib Jathedar Iqbal Singh sat with those very Singh Sahibans on Thursday and December 5 for hearing in the case of Prof Darshan Singh Ragi, to whom he had declared “mahan doshi” through an edict of June 10, 2008. Current Akal Takht Jathedar Gurbachan Singh, who was then head granthi of Darbar Sahib,  then Akal Takht Jathedar Joginder Singh Vedanti, Kesgarh Sahib Jathedar Tarlochan Singh, Damdama Sahib Jathedar Balwant Singh Nandgarh and Giani Jagtar Singh were declared “mahan doshi” as they had rejected an earlier edict issued by him on May 10, 2008, declaring  Darshan Singh a “tankhaiya” in a Dasam Granth related controversy.
  He had even equated the rejection of his edict (on which he got signatures of four other persists of Takht Patna Sahib) with turning away from Guru Gobind Singh and had claimed that the Singh Sahibans had done this under a deep conspiracy. 
  However, on Thursday and on December 5 he did not mind sitting with the same persons (Singh Sahibans) that too when he never withdrew his edict. Interestingly, neither Gurbachan Singh nor Iqbal Singh clarified on this. According to the latter, he had declared Darshan Singh “pucca tankhaiya” and had joined the Sngh Sahibans to hear Ragi’s explanation, who had been summoned by the clergy.      
  It may be recalled here that Giani Iqbal Singh was not allowed to participate in the meetings of the Singh Sahibans after 2007 and had come on his own on June 6, 2008, to participate in one but was not allowed. In his earlier edict on January 26, 2008, he had challenged the supremacy of Akal Takht and had claimed that Takht Patna Sahib was supreme.  
  Excommunication of Takht Patna Sahib Managing Committee President Mohinder Singh Romana by him was also nullified by Akal Takht and the clergy claimed that right of excommunication was only with Akal Takht. However, after Vedanti was relived of his charge in the first week of August, 2008 Giani Iqbal Singh attended the installation of Gurbachan Singh and offered him a turban on August 7, 2008. The latter also started inviting him to the meetings of the Singh Sahibans. 
 When contacted and asked about these paradoxes Giani Iqbal Singh fumbled for words and said  such questions should not be raised. “We have achieved Panthic unity after great efforts and now such issues would shatter that”. He admitted that his edict pronouncing Jathedars “mahan doshi” had not been withdrawn. When pressed further to explain the contradiction, he said, “No comments,” while strongly advising “don’t write anything”.
*Nanakshahi calendar*
Another recent case of paradoxes is of affecting changes in Nanakshahi calendar. A marathon meeting of Singh Sahibans  in which jathedars of other four Takhts also participated, along with that of Akat Takht, on December 8 could not decide about the issue. But after the SGPC executive passed these on January 3, Akal Takht Jathedar Gurbachan Singh endorsed and put the seal of Singh Sahibans on January 4 just by *making four granthis of Harimandir Sahib sit with him. *


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 8, 2010)

The Five Jathedars who deliberated the Nanaksahi Calendar and referred it to sgpc exco...and the Five Jathedars who subsequently Rubber Stamped it..are DIFFERENT !!
The First Group who FAILED to agree are the Jathedars of Five Takhats...the Second Group that rubberstamped the decision of sgpc exco..are FOUR GRANTHIS roped in to make the necessary NUMBER....But Impression given is Five Jathedars/Five Takhats ????? approved this...


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 8, 2010)

You are correct about this Gyani ji. It is an important point that is overlooked. Jathedar of Akal Takht cobbled together 5 co-signers, 3 of whom were granthis under his supervision. Conflict of interest?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 8, 2010)

ALL a Pre arranged "bachittar natak"...

Also the Sikh Nation should be aware that the..."INDIVIDUAL" that matters most at  a particular time is targeted at an removed...First it was Bhai kala Afghana...then it was Bhai Joginder Singh of Rozana spokseman..Now its Prof darshan Singh...NEXT ?? who knows except Lamba !!:happysingh::happykaur::happysingh:


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 9, 2010)

Prof Darshan Singh Ji is INNOCENT. Period. <?"urn:fficeffice" />
We all have to open our eyes and mind to see what is going on our Sikh Religion
The Akal Takhat High Supreme Power, How these Jathedar’s Ji has destroyed the faith
We all have to give a strong message to our Jathedar Ji Speak the truth nothing but the Truth. We are Khalsa’s. Sons & daughters of Guru Gobind Singh JI
I am 101% with Prof.Darshan Singh Ji We will live for Sikhi and we will die for Sikhi:happykaur:
Gurfateh.
Binder k Mandur
Waterloo/Canada


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 9, 2010)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji KI fateh.

The Ball is now in the Court of Diaspora Sikhs as well as Sikhs OUTSIDE Punjab.
IN Punjab the situation is akin to *AVAA OOT GYA*...ਆਵਾ ਊਤ ਗਯਾ ..Indian Sikhs outside Punjab can take some comfort from the Delhi Comittee DGMC which has taken the Right Stand as per Nanaksahi Calendar/DG and SRM of Akal Takhat. The Time has come for the Diaspora Sikh Institutions and Gurdwara and Sangats to call a spade a spade and take the Hindutva bull by its horns or be forever silent and accept the Ultra Modern Sikhi and Gurmatt of Guru nanak Ji being buried under the Hindutva Agenda.....and let even SGGS be coloured according to bhagwa colours by the Nirmalas, udasis, champions of Baba Sri Chand etc Baba Virsa saadh of delhi and others of his kind. Too much water has passed under the bridge to wait any longer...


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

All Sikh Bibiyaan should vote against Devi,Mahakaal day poojaris as they see bibiyaan in poor light and dont even recognise them fit for certain jobs.

Once all Sikh Bibiyaan do this in the next SGPC elections instead of listening to their respective deras which they follow,badal and company can be thrown out of SGPC and Akal Takht.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji KI fateh.
> 
> The Ball is now in the Court of Diaspora Sikhs as well as Sikhs OUTSIDE Punjab.
> IN Punjab the situation is akin to *AVAA OOT GYA*...ਆਵਾ ਊਤ ਗਯਾ ..Indian Sikhs outside Punjab can take some comfort from the Delhi Comittee DGMC which has taken the Right Stand as per Nanaksahi Calendar/DG and SRM of Akal Takhat. The Time has come for the Diaspora Sikh Institutions and Gurdwara and Sangats to call a spade a spade and take the Hindutva bull by its horns or be forever silent and accept the Ultra Modern Sikhi and Gurmatt of Guru nanak Ji being buried under the Hindutva Agenda.....and let even SGGS be coloured according to bhagwa colours by the Nirmalas, udasis, champions of Baba Sri Chand etc Baba Virsa saadh of delhi and others of his kind. Too much water has passed under the bridge to wait any longer...


 
*Haan ji ethay taan bilkul "ਆਵਾ ਊਤ ਗਯਾ"*


----------

